# Eircom to Meteor charges



## bstop (3 May 2006)

Eircom are charging more to call from landline to Meteor than landline to O2
or Vodafone.
23.07c to O2 and Vodafone/ minute daytime.
27.43c to Meteor/ minute daytime.
With current bills they have sent a special offer deal for Meteor handsets.
I phoned customer comment line to enquire why it is more expensive to
call Eircom owned Meteor network. No reason was given.
I then said that I wished to complain about this and they refused to accept
my complaint!


----------



## Humpback (3 May 2006)

Complain via their online complaints section on www.eircom.ie. They'll have to accept it there, and they'll have to do something as complaints through there are tracked by Comreg (as far as I know).


----------



## ClubMan (3 May 2006)

According to [broken link removed] calls from _eircom _landlines to _Meteor _mobiles are indeed more expensive than to _Vodafone _or _O2_. Surprising as this may seem, given that _eircom _now own _Meteor_, I don't think that _eircom _are doing anything wrong once they have clearly stated these charges. Note that the columns are cost per second excluding and including _VAT _and cost per minute excluding and including _VAT_. Why not shop around for a better value phone service provider? They obviously should have treated your attempt at a complaint with more respect even if there may be no grounds for it.

```
Calls to NCRTN (3)
Vodafone
Daytime 0.3178 0.3845 19.07c 23.07c
Evening 0.2218 0.2684 13.31c 16.10c
Weekend 0.1594 0.1929 9.56c 11.57c
02
Daytime 0.3178 0.3845 19.07c 23.07c
Evening 0.2129 0.2576 12.77c 15.46c
Weekend 0.1599 0.1935 9.59c 11.61c
Meteor
Daytime 0.3778 0.4571 22.67c 27.43c
Evening 0.268 0.3243 16.08c 19.46c
Weekend 0.2098 0.2539 12.59c 15.23c
```


----------



## Humpback (3 May 2006)

Thinking about it, I wonder if it's actually the fact that Meteor are charging higher connection charges to Eircom for connecting Eircom calls to Meteor customers that's causing the higher rates?


----------



## ClubMan (3 May 2006)

Whatever the technical or administrative reasons for this charging structure, _eircom _are not in breach of any regulations here as far as I can see. Unless _bstop _wants to complain to _ComReg _about them not accepting the original complaint or something? It's their prerogative to charge whatever they like for connecting calls to different destinations as long as they clearly state the charges on their tariff sheets. I don't see that there are any grounds for complaining that they charge more to call _Meteor _than _Vodafone/O2 _even if they own the former.


----------



## dublinsense (3 May 2006)

Personally i think Eircom only charge such high rates because they can get away with it! Do Irish consumers really care that much??? I mean loads of people have heard about using CheapChat.ie or Telestunts numbers (ie. 1520 932 904) before dialing out to save a few Euro on each call but i think too many people maon and do nothing about it. Someday Skype type calling will just completely take over!


----------

